# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Đầu headstock CNC hổ trợ khóa trục chính để tiện và phay.

## iamnot.romeo

Từ đó tới giờ xem clip trên youtube thấy trung tâm gia công tiện phay hết hợp rất hay. Ngồi trò chuyện thì dc mấy anh đi trước chỉ bảo trục chính nó dùng Driect Drive Motor có khả năng giữ trục chính với lực rất mạnh. Đã từng có suy nghĩ ko biết ngày xa xưa họ chưa có DD Motor thì họ làm thế nào. Bữa nay ra bãi hốt dc cục này về, thắc mắc đã dc giải tỏa, thấy hay post lên anh em xem chơi. Em ko dùng smartphone, chỉ dùng máy tính bản nên nó chụp hình cùi quá, anh em xem đỡ nhé.

Nguyên con ko phải mini cũng ko phải big size, một mình em rinh về được là ok, mặt bích khá to  :Smile: 


Nó cùng size với em này của bác Itanium7000, nhưng mặt bích con này to hơn tí.


Khúc đuôi dễ thương gồm, bánh răng encoder, thắng đĩa + 2 con heo dầu giống loại gắng xe máy honda, thắng từ phía sau đích, còn cái puly gắn vài khúc cuối nữa mà nó lạc đâu mất tiêu rồi. Tất cả những bộ phận phía sau đuôi đều có thể tháo ra dc, rất tiện lợi chế cháo sau này  :Smile:

----------

hung1706, itanium7000

----------


## hung1706

hehe dạo này rân chơi chuyển hệ sang mini lathe hết hả ta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ai có máy phay rồi cũng muốn 1 cái máy tiện hết bác hưng ơi, em quen ai cũng có dự định làm máy phay xong rồi làm máy tiện, mà loại mini thôi.

----------


## hung1706

Thật sự em cũng có dự định làm máy tiện, nhưng qua quá trình tìm hiểu thì...tiện là dự án từ từ xây mà xây xong chắc cũng mua dc con máy tiện luôn rồi  :Smile: ))).
Thoai tình tính tang ngâm cứu khoa học chả hại vào đâu nên cứ ngâm thoai hehe.

----------


## itanium7000

Đúng là khóa kiểu thắng đĩa, không biết có ABS không  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em thấy nó dùng thắng từ để hãm tốc độ lại, sau đó block bằng thẳng đĩa, còn ABS thì viết macro trong mach3 để độ vào.

----------


## solero

> Em thấy nó dùng thắng từ để hãm tốc độ lại, sau đó block bằng thẳng đĩa, còn ABS thì viết macro trong mach3 để độ vào.


Có encoder + cái bơm chuyên dụng là làm được ABS ngon đấy he he, xử lý bằng PC cơ mà  :Big Grin:

----------

